# Blower stops working and comes on again later, what can it be, Nissan maxima 2000 model



## jeff english (Nov 11, 2019)

i have a 2000 model nissan maxima love the car, but just over the last week or so, the blower fan does not come on either with the a/c or normal, and out of the blue it just starts and runs, what could it be .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the time when I hear complaints like this, it usually ends up being the blower motor, itself. Sometimes they can duplicate it by grabbing the harness connector while it's attached to the blower motor (under the passenger side of the dash) and move it up and down. It would also be a good idea to unplug it and check the inside of the harness connector for any signs of being burnt or other damage to the terminals.


----------

